# Metal Core Wood Bangles - Video Series



## BangleGuy (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey guys, it has been a long time coming but I finally have eight parts of a bangle making video series uploaded to YouTube. I still have a few more parts to film, edit and upload but these will get you started if you're interested in making jewelry. Total shop time to make a bangle (for an experienced turner) is about 40 minutes. You can download my 15 page tutorial here

C&C welcome. Here is part one of eight, You can find the rest of the series on The WildWood Design Channel on YouTube. Enjoy the show!
Eric


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 2, 2013)

Awesome little video. I will def check out the others.


----------



## RusDemka (Mar 2, 2013)

I watched a couple last night, very nice


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 2, 2013)

I watched the whole series this morning. Great job, easy to understand, informative step by step process. :clapping::hatsoff:


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 2, 2013)

Watch them all this morning - very well done


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 2, 2013)

I have been asked about discounts on my bangle products for Woodbarter, and so I have added a discount code to my site. Just use the coupon code WOODBARTER at checkout to receive 10% off your order. 

The 10% coupon only applies to website sales and does not apply to volume discount pricing. 

Oh, and I am wearing the WoodBarter Camo hat in the video!

Happy Turning! Eric


----------



## RusDemka (Mar 2, 2013)

Is that one of my tools I see in one of the videos?? :)


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 2, 2013)

Finished all the vids. Impeccable instruction and video quality. I really want to get a lathe and get turning!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks, Eric! Watching the series now.


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

I just added part 9 to the video series which covers finishing the ID of a bangle with a unitizing wheel and photography. If you are interested in learning how to take professional looking photos of your small wood projects, this is a good run down on how I do it, where to buy the supplies, how much money it would cost to get setup and a tip for free photo editing software that I use. 

I am still running 10% off any order for my fellow Woodbarter members, so you can check out my website at www.bangleguy.com, just use Promo code: WOODBARTER at checkout. Happy Turning!


[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd_f42uh3Og[/video]


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 21, 2013)

More great info. I think I will be investing in the little photo cube. Not very expensive and looks like it does a great job. Looking forward to the next video.


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome videos just watched all of them. Just one question what RPM do you run your lathe at when sizing the OD and ID ?


----------



## GROOVY (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks that got me through american idol. I really enjoyed and learned from your videos,


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Awesome videos just watched all of them. Just one question what RPM do you run your lathe at when sizing the OD and ID ?



I am going to have to check on this in my lathe manual. My lathe is a variable speed Jet and has 5 or 6 pulley positions. I will figure it out this weekend and report back. Thanks for watching!


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> More great info. I think I will be investing in the little photo cube. Not very expensive and looks like it does a great job. Looking forward to the next video.



The photo cube does a great job of controlling the lighting and the variegated background really adds that professional backdrop. Special thanks goes to David Keller (DKMD of Woodbarter) for the backdrop suggestion last year!


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 21, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > More great info. I think I will be investing in the little photo cube. Not very expensive and looks like it does a great job. Looking forward to the next video.
> ...



My mom has the same photo box but with a blue background. I like yours a bit better, and making sure the lights are out. I did mine in a daylight lit room and it comes out looking like below. I gave up on using it but maybe with a different background I'll give it another shot.

[attachment=21096]


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 22, 2013)

Where did you get the background? I didn't see that in the vid.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 22, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > More great info. I think I will be investing in the little photo cube. Not very expensive and looks like it does a great job. Looking forward to the next video.
> ...




So where did you get your varigated backdrop? I have a cube / lights but it only comes with black, white, blue and red.


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 22, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Where did you get the background? I didn't see that in the vid.



It pops up at about 5:30 into the video, the backdrop is a 31" x 43", #09 from Photo Tech


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 22, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Bigg081 said:
> ...



Yeah, the standard backdrops that come with the photo cubes are not very good for professional level photos.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 22, 2013)

Since I asked (you tweeked my interest), I've been researching and found the source you pointed out who has a nice variety of graduated backgrounds. 

B&H photo actually has the same/similar item for a bit cheaper: (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=graduated+background&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma). 

I also found http://store.tabletopstudio-store.com/clacri.html who has backgrounds made to fit their Photo cubes but will also fit the Cowboy Studio cubes. I have the 24" Cowboy Studio Cube: 
(http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-24in-Photo-Soft-Light/dp/B001TKEUNI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1363972567&sr=8-3&keywords=cowboy+studio+cube). 

A whole 'nother aspect of this hobby.

Thanks for the videos. An awesome way to share your passion ... and oh by the way, sell some bangle kits. 
Dan


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 6, 2013)

I just finished uploading the first half of "How to Sell Metal Core Wood Bangles" onto YouTube. I am hoping to have the second half edited and on YouTube by Sunday evening. Thanks for watching 

Eric


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Too cool. I'm looking forward to making some of these. 
Thanks again for the class. 
Dan


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2013)

That's a very informative video Eric. I had a few ideas pop into my silly head while watching that I'd like to bounce off of you. I'll PM you to see if they're feasible. Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is part 10b, it covers the key elements of making craft shows sales a reality. Now go forth and sell your handmade items like the pros! 

Best of luck fellow wood nuts!


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 7, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> Here is part 10b, it covers the key elements of making craft shows sales a reality. Now go forth and sell your handmade items like the pros!
> 
> Best of luck fellow wood nuts!


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 7, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is part 10b, it covers the key elements of making craft shows sales a reality. Now go forth and sell your handmade items like the pros!
> ...



Thanks! I usually print out a little sign, or put a label on the table where the items are located. I try to keep my pricing the same for a group of items, so for my pens, the sign would say something like "All Pens $40".


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 13, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> ssgmeader said:
> 
> 
> > BangleGuy said:
> ...



Yeah I've done that in some of the shops I sell through. But I always have customers that want to know exactly what wood I use. And when there's 48+ different wood pens to choose from it's tough to keep them straight.

I saw one photo some where (maybe Etsy) that had a printed card for the bulk of what the pen was and a blank line to write the wood type on the card.


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 13, 2013)

I think a card with each item would be a nice touch, but everything takes time. I am usually running out of time trying to build a little inventory and end up pricing the night before my show! :dash2:


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 13, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> I think a card with each item would be a nice touch, but everything takes time. I am usually running out of time trying to build a little inventory and end up pricing the night before my show! :dash2:



[attachment=23131]

Something like this is what I was thinking. I know it's easy to tell people at the booth while presenting your product. But I've had women ask me to write it on the back of a business card for fear of them not remembering.

(disclaimer) this is not my work I snagged the photo from Etsy


----------

